# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Pse karakteri i mashkullit ne pergjithsi ka me teper privilegje(ne opinion shqiptar)

## Prototype

Mendoj se kjo ndoshta egziston si rezultat i asaj qe ne boten shqiptare ende egzistojne rrenjet e ideologjise se vjeter,ne psikologjin e njerzve.

----------


## Julie

Ne fakt ...une asnjeher nuk dua te pergjithesoj sepse njerezit jane te ndryshem nga njeri tjetri.
Por disa tipare te mashkullit (shqiptar)  qe une i adhuroj dhe qe rralle ndeshen tek femrat(shqiptare) jane:
-*Nuk i shohin gjerat me mikroskop,
-Se vrasin mendjen aq shume sa femrat,
-Shpesh krijojne nje shoqeri me te paster midis tyre,
-Mund te kene xhelozi per arritjet e njeri tjetrit por nuk bejne si femrat 
-Pse shohin nje burre nuk e shohin direkt si rival.*
Keto jane ne pergjithesi ju lutem, mos merrni kot, se ne radhe te pare jam femer, e sigurisht jam e nderuar per kete gje, por qe si person i seksit tjeter une keto gjera dalloj si me te mira tek meshkujt.

Mgjth kam pas e kam shoqe goca qe si ndrroj me njeri, por veshtire te gjesh te tilla.

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

ka privilegje ne ato zonat e thella per mendimin tim ku njerezit kujtojne se jan akoma ne kohen e Mit Sokolit ( sjam e sigurt per spellimin e emrin....na falni nqs o gabim ) . nejse e kisha muhabet se ato idete e vjetra.... ato mendimet patriarkale, akoma jan te pranishme ne zona te vecanta te shqiperise, ku burri quhet i pare ene llafja e te cilit nuk duhet vene ne dyshim pasi o mendimi mo i mire... ose cunat le te bojn ca te dun se jan cuna ndersa femrat duhet me u mbajt mbyll ene te meren me punet e shpis....

ska shume qe ka ardh nje shqiptare nga kuksi ke shkolla ime ene tregon qe atje ne kukes e mbanin mbyllur ato te shpis ene se linin te dilte fare....sinqerisht me vjen gjynof per ate gocen se tashi qe ka ardhur ktu as qe ja ka idene nga jeta e ca bohet verdalle... :i ngrysur:

----------


## diikush

> Pse karakteri i mashkullit ne pergjithsi ka me teper privilegje(ne opinion shqiptar)


tani ti ske nai ide me interesante per te hapur tema? po qe se jo, shko pak tek juli edhe te frymezon ai   :buzeqeshje: 

bota tradicionalisht ka qene patriarkale ('burrerrore') kshu qe ky s'eshte vetem realitet i shqiperise

----------


## PINK

> tani ti ske nai ide me interesante per te hapur tema? po qe se jo, shko pak tek juli edhe te frymezon ai  
> 
> bota tradicionalisht ka qene patriarkale ('burrerrore') kshu qe ky s'eshte vetem realitet i shqiperise



Nuk e mendon se i ke dhene shume rrrr asaj fjale burrerore ti Dikush ? 
Jo kaq doreleshuar de . lol

----------


## Prototype

Pse u fyeve ti si mashkull qe je kshu eee Dikushhhh ...

Fatkeqsisht nuk eshte e vertete vetem per shqiptaret, ndonese nder meshkujt shqiptare mund te jete me e theksuar. 
Eshte e vertete ama se meshkujt ndryshe nga femrat  duan  tu njihen arritjet e tyre, tu thuhet sa te zotet jane, se jane shpetimtaret. 
Nuk e mbaj mend ku e kam lexuar por thuej qe e marre si mesatare, brenda nje periudhe kohe te shkurter meshkujt mund te arrijne rezultate me te mira se femrat (c'fardo aktiviteti), por per nje periudhe te gjate kohe femrat jane ato qe mbizoterojen sepse jane me te balancuara, dine ti perdorin me me effektivitet aftesite e tyre dhe jane me te matura.   :shkelje syri:

----------


## diikush

Evelyn, nuk u fyeva aspak, po desha te them qe kjo nuk eshte dicka qe eshte unike tek shqiptaret vetem, por sepse kshu ka qene bota 'den baba den kur thone (po ti shikojme gjerat ne kuadrin afatgjate mijeravjecar, per aq sa ka histori dhe rekorde te ecurise se civilizimit njerezor). Tani fatmiresisht ka filluar te ndryshoje (dekadat e fundit) dhe ku me shume e ku me pak, ne vende si shqiperia pak me avash koptohet...

Pink, nuk i vura shume 'r' me qellim meqe jam burrrrre vete jo  lol ishte gabim teknik duke shkruar shpejt...

----------


## panchovilla

Interesant pse ne Amerike prezenca e femres ne politike eshte shume e zbehte. Mos te flasim fare per postin e presidentit. Dmth ka shume gjera qe jane shume maskiliste me keq se shtetet evropiane. What's up with that?
Dmth Dikushi mire ka thene se ne tere boten ashtu eshte.

----------


## helene

> bota tradicionalisht ka qene patriarkale ('burrerrore') kshu qe ky s'eshte vetem realitet i shqiperise


une di qe matriarkati ka qene i pari fare :perqeshje:  dhe do kthehet prape, sapo te gjendet nje menyre qe kalamajte ti bejne meshkujt :perqeshje:

----------


## diikush

> une di qe matriarkati ka qene i pari fare dhe do kthehet prape, sapo te gjendet nje menyre qe kalamajte ti bejne meshkujt



edhe une e di qe gomari fluturonte ne fillim ne qiell, pastaj fatkeqsisht i rane shpendet dhe ju vu samari ne kurriz...  fatkeqsisht nuk po gjej referenca historike qe te mbeshtesin 'dijen' time ama   :perqeshje:

----------


## Prototype

Megjithate un flas per Shqiptaret pasi ekziston ne psikozen e Shqiptarit .. disa nga arsyet jane ...

Mentaliteti provincial,
Mbeturinat e Kanunit,
Moszhvillimi intelektual masiv,
Mungesa e deshires per t'u dominuar,
*Egoja mashkullore*(kjo eshte nderboterore ).....etjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## delisa

> edhe une e di qe gomari fluturonte ne fillim ne qiell, pastaj fatkeqsisht i rane *shpendet* dhe ju vu samari ne kurriz...  fatkeqsisht nuk po gjej referenca historike qe te mbeshtesin 'dijen' time ama


se dija qe Gomari kishte Shpende  :ngerdheshje:  kshu kshu 

perkthimi i Take It easy ne te shkruar... Merre shtruar me avash  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## diikush

or taj Evelyn, une te them ujku, ti thua gjurmet  :P

patjeter qe egziston tek shqiptari, po nuk eshet vetem tek shqiptari kjo gje, pasi bota nuk filloi me civilizimin e shqiptareve  :buzeqeshje: 


P.S. shprehja me siper evelyn nuk i referohet jeteses ne pyll, dhe ne fakt eshte shprehje SHQIPTARE  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prototype

Ti ku ke  jetuar ? ne pyll ? lol ne shqiperi ke qendruar .. un dua ta shtjelloj temen ti ma devijon duke u kapur pas cikerrimave ..

----------


## Julie

Po mire ju ca po boni tashi, po gjeni ne ishte boterore apo jo apo do jepni dhe ndonje mendim tuajin?

----------


## PINK

A t'jua them une troc o shoke ?

Se mendojne qe kane balls ... lol

----------


## diikush

pse ti mendon qe skemi balls?  check for urself ...

----------


## i_pakapshem

> A t'jua them une troc o shoke ?
> 
> Se mendojne qe kane balls ... lol


si i thone amerikanet "it's a man world, and women live in it" lol, ama ktu ne amerike me ato armet berthamore "divorci" dhe "sexual harrasment" na keni vene thiken te balls lol

----------


## Julie

> si i thone amerikanet "it's a man world, and women live in it" lol, ama ktu ne amerike me ate armet berthamore "divorci" dhe "sexual harrasment" na keni vene thiken te balls lol


hahah po pra po na thoni ju cunat qe tiparesh mendoni se keni qe ju bejne me te mire?

----------


## diikush

pyet Pinkun.....

----------

